# Soundtrack Cologne 6.0 Entry - Composer contest (LASS, Symphobia, EW,...)



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! Glad you like it.



Rob @ Fri Oct 23 said:


> I like your music very much, Stevie, and the orchestration... the meaning of the movie remains somehow unintelligible.



Haha, Rob, I had a hard time to catch on the story as well. I read the Interview with 
the maker of the short, though. That enlightened me somehow. 
This sentence sums it up:
a dollar bill constructs human bodies until the day a faulty part turns the system around... (the faulty one is on "rollerblades")



> Simply Amazing, hope u win mate.


Err, well, this won't happen. I haven't been nominated.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 23, 2009)

That didn't even get nominated?
Where can we see and hear what did?


----------



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

As far as I know, none of the nominees did publish their work yet. So there's no way to check them.


----------



## leslieq (Oct 23, 2009)

I haven't heard his entry but this guy got nominated for STC 6: http://twitter.com/MoritzSchmittat/status/4876439600


----------



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

Yup, he's one of the 15 nominees.


----------



## Johnny22 (Oct 23, 2009)

Stevie maybe it's because of your age, I think I remember that it said, that one should be younger than 30 years old or something, am I correct?

Anyway, I really really liked the mood you set for the movie, brilliant sound too.

Cheers


----------



## careyford (Oct 23, 2009)

Stevie,

Really enjoyed this, especially the section right after he gets Quality Controlled out of the factory.

Thanks for sharing this with us.

Richard


----------



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

Yep, that's correct. But I asked before I entered and they admitted everyone with the age of 31, since it's in the age of 30


----------



## Stevie (Oct 24, 2009)

germancomponist @ Sat Oct 24 said:


> A very nice composition, Stevie!
> 
> I like the wood block used as a clock noice. Very cool!
> 
> ...



Thanks Gunther!

Yeah, I know what you mean, it seems a bit hectic.
But I oriented myself on the tempo of the marching people.
It would have looked funny, if the tempo had been slower. 
So I kinda went for that tempo for the whole movie.


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 24, 2009)

Stevie @ Fri Oct 23 said:


> I haven't been nominated.


What a pity. I like it. As this isn't nominated I'm excited to hear the other 15 tracks. Your samples sounds great btw.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks mixolydian, much appreciated.
I'm really curious to hear the other approaches as well.
It's interesting to see the same movie over and over with different
music


----------



## Johnny22 (Oct 24, 2009)

Stevie, How long did it take you to finish this project? Did you wrote it straight into your DAW?

Cheers!


----------



## SergeD (Oct 24, 2009)

paoling @ Sat Oct 24 said:


> Wonderful Stevie. You did really a great job. I like your use of winds, bassoons and oboes, to give a strong character to the story.



+1 

You work very well with woodwinds. 

SergeD


----------



## Stevie (Oct 24, 2009)

Johnny22 @ Sat Oct 24 said:


> Stevie, How long did it take you to finish this project? Did you wrote it straight into your DAW?
> 
> Cheers!



I worked about 2 weeks on it. Yep, straight into the DAW, no detours 


@Serge

Merci Serge! I must admit, I only recently discovered the winds (although 
way before the release of HWW )


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 24, 2009)

Loved the music, Stevie. Really... very well done. 

If THIS didnt get noticed, then I'm really curious to hear what was nominated. Are there any links for that?


----------



## Stevie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words artsoundz!

Unfortunately the STC doesn't publish the nominee-videos. But I found one entry:
http://web.mac.com/iandayang/iWeb/Site/The%20Faktory.html (http://web.mac.com/iandayang/iWeb/Site/ ... ktory.html)

I can't see any picture, it's all white. Nice sensitive approach, though.


----------



## leslieq (Oct 25, 2009)

Stevie @ Sun Oct 25 said:


> But I found one entry:
> http://web.mac.com/iandayang/iWeb/Site/The%20Faktory.html (http://web.mac.com/iandayang/iWeb/Site/ ... ktory.html)
> 
> I can't see any picture, it's all white. Nice sensitive approach, though.



To be honest with you, I'm not entirely sure I like this entry. Its a very dark animation, about dark themes and I don't think the music really captures or adds anything to the subtext of the story - unless the composer was going for the: 'this is a weird dream and I might wake up at any moment' feeling.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 26, 2009)

It's a complete different approach and it has some nice color. But I agree, I wouldn't have realized it that way either. But oh well, the jury liked it as it seems.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree, Stevie.

Its always interesting to know what a jury likes and what not.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, they liked my entry from last year (I got nominated) 
So I thought I can estimate their taste.
But then again, I wanted to do something that I think fits the picture. 
I want to be able to say: yeah, I'm satisfied with this. If the jury doesn't 
like it, that's just bad luck.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you remember the Beatles story?

When they began their career they sent many demos to many companies, and not one liked their music.

That is the market.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 26, 2009)

No, it's not the market. The market actually loved the Beatles.
It's the A&R managers who were shortsighted


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 26, 2009)

Stevie @ Mon Oct 26 said:


> No, it's not the market. The market actually loved the Beatles.
> It's the A&R managers who were shortsighted



Yep, the A&R`s are making the market more or less. So I said market.


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Stevie,

I've listened to your Entry quite often now and as result: =o 

Really enjoyed the woodwinds, they sound very Elfmannish.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey R.Cato!

Thanks :D 

yeah, you are right. When I saw this movie I had a bit of Tim Burton and Danny Elfman in mind 


Cheers,

Stevie


----------



## tommalm (Nov 8, 2009)

What a fantastic piece! 

The sound is excellent and the composition is really good! Of the enteries I have heard, yours is my definite favorite! 

-tom


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 8, 2009)

germancomponist @ Mon Oct 26 said:


> Do you remember the Beatles story?
> 
> When they began their career they sent many demos to many companies, and not one liked their music.
> 
> That is the market.



Do you remember the George Lucas story? He sent the script and film mock-ups for 'Star Wars' to every studio, and they all said no. Hmpf!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Tom, 

thanks, glad you like it!
I just returned from the STC today.
It was great, as always.

Here's winner entry:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Ryt-nf1vg


Cheers,

Stevie


----------



## R.Cato (Nov 26, 2009)

Hm, a very let's say minimalistic approach, with some nice soundeffects, but I miss Stevie's bassons too much... :D


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 26, 2009)

Stevie @ Mon Nov 23 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> thanks, glad you like it!
> I just returned from the STC today.
> ...



The winners composition needs more room, reverb... . But I like it. The composer wrote very well to the pictures. 

Stevie, I like your composition too.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 26, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 26, 2009)

I really liked your version Steve!! I think it was darker and more mysterious than the winning version. Really good production and samples too!

I happened to stumble on another version btw:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0oAgQ-lh2Q&NR=1

(music is kinda annoying in this one, but it gives a humorous tone)

peace,
Theo


----------



## lux (Nov 27, 2009)

music is pretty nice. I stopped watchin the movie after 30 secs though and just listened your score.

Cool work
Luca


----------



## Ed (Nov 27, 2009)

Stevie I think you did a great job, but the one they picked I think was genius. It would have been hard to top that one.


----------



## Ed (Nov 27, 2009)

Stevie @ Fri Nov 27 said:


> @Ed
> Well, it's a complete different approach actually. I went for the full blown dark atmo orchestra score. And the winner (as pretty much all the other nominees) did a very cute and bell-ish mysterious sounding score.
> To me, even if the scene might look funny and cute, *the message behind the movie is way darker as the picture implies. *
> 
> ...



True, but I guess they were going for a more Tim Burton style darkness through which the score they picked worked perfectly.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 29, 2009)

Apparently


----------



## paoling (Nov 29, 2009)

I really prefer your version, in the winning entry there are lots of parts that haven't any sound. Like, for example, the part where the main character is pulled out from the factory...

What I like of your SO is that it's either a way to give a sound to the movie, and good music to listen too... It's a lot of time that I don't listen your version, but I still remember the music. The music of the winner entry, instead, can't stick to my mind...


----------



## OLB (Nov 29, 2009)

Stevie, 

I was also in Cologne and comparing to the other nominees, I think you should have been 
nominated in my opinion. Didn't we very briefly talked in the end..? Anyway, your mockup production is 
outstanding, great sound! 
I do think you can improve on the narrative aspect of the film though. On certain points I lose the 
connection with the film and enjoy only your music  But still, good entry!

I have to say, this thread is becoming really interesting! All these different approaches to one film is 
very educational on what works and what doesn't. 

So here is my contribution:

http://vimeo.com/7877481

shoot


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 29, 2009)

Stevie @ Fri Nov 27 said:


> I went for the full blown dark atmo orchestra score.



That would have been my comment too. 

If I watch your version I see scenes where the wide and big sound fits very well, and these are the mass scenes. But there are scenes where the set gets narrow (inside of stairs, subway, rooms) and others that are lonely but the soundstage still stays big and wide.

I think there could be a potential hurdle for young composers of today in the fact that big and epic orchestra sounds are relatively easy available ... but only a minority of films are constantly big and epic. In former times composers for small projects perhaps had a budget for three, five or eight players and had to embrace that. Only movies with big budget could afford both mass scenes and orchestra recordings, so "epic sounds" were restricted for epic scenes/films in a natural way.

With samples the relations are reversed, it is easier to produce big sounding orchestral music than compelling small ensemble music. Even for a big lush hall sound you don't need the budget to rent a great hall, just use a convolution reverb. Try a close and intimate recording with samples and convolution only and it gets more complicated.

Stevie I think your music is very good and sounds great, but if you wonder why it did not get nominated this would be my guess.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 29, 2009)

@paoling:
Thanks again for your kind words 

@OLB
Hey Lennert! 
Yes, we met at the very end. I told you, that your version was my favourite an we exchanged business cards 
On which points do you lose connection between picture and music? I really have to check that.

@Hannes
Thanks for your comment. Makes completely sense to me. But with all the background info I collected, a "small" approach would not have made sense to me.
I must admit, that I watched all the movies that the director used as source of inspiration (The Crowd, Modern Times). All these movies (including The Faktory) had one thing in common: people are caught in a system (money, society, technological progress, etc...). The system is merciless. Therefore I really wanted to focus on the ubiquitous threat that dominates the population. That's where I put my emphasis.

I guess your very own approach depends a lot on how you experience things and what your thoughts and influences are. 
I mean, look at Dali or Picasso, they had their very own view of reality. When you look at their pictures you see the world thru different (their) eyes. (NO, I don't compare myself with those 2 masters, it was just an example to make clear what I mean  ).
But as I said, I know what you mean Hannes and I think the majority feels the same about my entry. Nevertheless, I don't think I would do it in a different way if I had to do it again. It's my personal conviction I interweaved into my music. 

Again, thanks for the comments! Oh and listen to OLB's (Lennert's) entry!


----------



## Ed (Nov 29, 2009)

OLB @ Sun Nov 29 said:


> I have to say, this thread is becoming really interesting! All these different approaches to one film is
> very educational on what works and what doesn't.
> 
> So here is my contribution:
> ...



Love it!!


----------



## OLB (Nov 30, 2009)

Stevie @ 29/11/2009 said:


> On which points do you lose connection between picture and music? I really have to check that.



I think it has also to do with the lack of sound design, without it it's more difficult to get in the 
film I think. If you used sound design you'd probably could play more between them which gives 
the film more breathing space. But also the choice to start EPIC and stays epic almost throughout 
the film. Especially when the little wheelchair guy is thrown away, I would like to stay with him 
more. You emphasise the factory and 'the boss' again with big music. 

But what the hell, it's all about taste and different point of views. That makes it really interesting! 
So it's not really criticism on you but more how I respond to it  and these things are also points 
I wish to improve on my own version.
Stevie, next year we'll have a proper chat / beer and hopefully both nominated o-[][]-o 

btw thanks Ed!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Lennert!

Thanks for your input. Yep, I know what you mean. When I participated in the STC 5.0 I spend a lot of time on the sound design and the music got neglected. 
This time I really wanted to concentrate on the music. Yes, this one was EPIC, haha.

Absolutely, chat and beer sounds like a great plan 
For the nomination I see a slight problem in my case... :
I'm too old to participate again 


Cheers,

Stevie


----------



## theheresy (Dec 3, 2009)

holy crap that was brilliant. Don't know who you are stevie but good job that was amazing, very danny elfman/tim burton-like. Can't believe you didn't win. 
But I have yet to hear the winner's entry.


----------



## theheresy (Dec 3, 2009)

p.s. a few questions stevie, which libraries did you use, and in particular which one for percussion did you use? 
second question I noticed a resemblance in your theme to an old theme from tomb raider (the original), is this just a coincidence or a homage of some sort?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUC-FkOn ... re=related
skip to the :20 second mark tell me if you hear the resemblance


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope the prize was worth it cause it seemed like a lot of work! I listened to a few entries, very impressive!


----------



## Stevie (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey theheresy,

thanks for your compliment!



theheresy @ 3rd December 2009 said:


> p.s. a few questions stevie, which libraries did you use, and in particular which one for percussion did you use?
> second question I noticed a resemblance in your theme to an old theme from tomb raider (the original), is this just a coincidence or a homage of some sort?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUC-FkOn ... re=related
> skip to the :20 second mark tell me if you hear the resemblance



The strings are Symphobia and LASS. The woodwind and brass FX are Symphobia. 
The brass is Orchestral Brass Classic and Symphobia as well. The solo woodwinds are 
Peter Siedlaczek's Advanced Orchestra and VSL.
The percussion is a mixture of Symphobia and East West Orchestra (Gold).

No, the Tomb Raider theme is an absolute coincidence 
Although I'm a big fan of the Tomb Raider series. 

@Guy
The price is definitely worth it: one day with the WDR Radio Orchestra


----------



## theheresy (Dec 8, 2009)

Stevie @ Sat Dec 05 said:


> Hey theheresy,
> 
> thanks for your compliment!
> 
> ...



Stevie, can you tell how you set up your reverb(s) and which reverb(s) you used etc?

p.s. I listened to the winner's entry..the sound design was amazing but I felt like there was no music, very minimalistic, no discernible themes, I didn't like it. Stevie's is better.


----------

